# Sonic's Build Thread, 2012 Chevrolet Cruze LTZ RS



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

Next up was a debadge of the rear and addition of Virtual Garage Shark Fint Antenna:

View attachment 9235
View attachment 9236
View attachment 9237


Then swapped out my Bluetooth PDIM for the Camaro PDIM to Stream Music like Pandora:


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

Early November I added Sport Pedals:


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

Today it was warm enough to try and apply my GrafxWerks Bowtie Overlays. I messed up the rear one. (go figure - the easier of the 2) But successfully applied the front one:





















Not too worried about the rear as I have a different idea in mind, and this is just pushing me towards it.


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

Also today I swapped out my overhead console light with the one out of the Buick Verano to add a front Dome light and Ambient Light:













































This took about 3 hours to complete. To do this yourself check out this topic:
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-electronics/5891-reading-lights-swap.html
Great write up from 82EX


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

Finally I received my BMW style taillights, but I am waiting on GM Taillight connectors I purchased so I can cut them up and splice them to the taillight wiring to make these plug and play:

View attachment 9258
View attachment 9259
View attachment 9260


P.S. Sorry for all the posts - but maximum pictures per post was 10


----------



## cottonseed (Nov 29, 2012)

Looks pretty nice, how was the PDIM swap? Did you lose any functionality with the bluetooth or anything?


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

cottonseed said:


> Looks pretty nice, how was the PDIM swap? Did you lose any functionality with the bluetooth or anything?


No loss in function at all, in fact it requires no reprogramming if you already have everything set up phone wise with car and phones numbers added! It just adds the extra functionality, you just have to pair it again for music, (so essentially you pair your phone 2x - once for calls and once for music) The PDIM is around $90.00 and install is probably 30 mins to an hour.

I really have to give another shout out for this install as everything I have done to my car - I have found it could be done from this forum. 
Here is Extibals thread with how to: 
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-electronics/5833-diy-pdim-test.html


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

love the dome light, gonna have to do this, a video of the deference would be great


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

wow amazing!!! but the thing I love the most, being a license plate collector, is the phat Shark Save our Seas plate. If you ever wanna part with it and/or switch to another FL design let me know.


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

Can't quite tell from the photo, but are those the same tail lights sold on carID? The LED ones?


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

NuJerz2001 said:


> wow amazing!!! but the thing I love the most, being a license plate collector, is the phat Shark Save our Seas plate. If you ever wanna part with it and/or switch to another FL design let me know.


Thanks! I usually switch every 3-4 years - before this one I had the save the whale one with the Whale Tale in front of a sinking full moon to the ocean - will keep in mind! 



oMAHONEYo said:


> Can't quite tell from the photo, but are those the same tail lights sold on carID? The LED ones?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


No... The ones from carid are OK...but to me they don't look as clean installed. The CardID ones look like this:

View attachment 9347
View attachment 9348
View attachment 9349


The ones I bought look like this:
View attachment 9350
View attachment 9351
View attachment 9352
View attachment 9353


But they will require a rewire......

The ones I wanted look like this:
View attachment 9354

But the company only sells in orders of 10.


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

Sonic said:


> Thanks! I usually switch every 3-4 years - before this one I had the save the whale one with the Whale Tale in front of a sinking full moon to the ocean - will keep in mind!


Cool!!
Thanx! yEA I know that whale tail one...nice! I know em all. The newer Endless Summer looks nice also!


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

NuJerz2001 said:


> Cool!!
> Thanx! yEA I know that whale tail one...nice! I know em all. The newer Endless Summer looks nice also!


Dont think I've seen the endless summer one... I'll have to check it out.... I figure the 15-35.00 is for a good cause and it your plate isn't as boring


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

Yea I hear ya! The Endless one looks beautiful, check out this one from my collection!


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

NuJerz2001 said:


> Yea I hear ya! The Endless one looks beautiful, check out this one from my collection!



I do like that one! You already got it? Isn't less then a year old?


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

Added Grafxwerks Wheel Center Cap Overlays:













View attachment 9478


Not an exact fit but having second thoughts, MUCH better then expected! I chose the black metallic color.


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

Sonic said:


> I do like that one! You already got it? Isn't less then a year old?


Yea they're the newest Florida graphics plates, issued in October of 2010.
Hey I even have a personalized one, since I live in a city called ZADAR, I said why not
mix it up a lil'. Check it out!


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

I hate the current designs of the Ohio plates, there going to have to take my Bicentenial plates from my cold dead hands  not giving those up till i have to or if they make a better design


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

NuJerz2001 said:


> Yea they're the newest Florida graphics plates, issued in October of 2010.
> Hey I even have a personalized one, since I live in a city called ZADAR, I said why not
> mix it up a lil'. Check it out!
> View attachment 9546


Custom plates rock! I like the idea...never though what I could put on mine word/number wise?



rmass09 said:


> I hate the current designs of the Ohio plates, there going to have to take my Bicentenial plates from my cold dead hands  not giving those up till i have to or if they make a better design


Ohio doesn't offer specialty plates like FL?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

rmass09 said:


> I hate the current designs of the Ohio plates, there going to have to take my Bicentenial plates from my cold dead hands  not giving those up till i have to or if they make a better design


I hear you, the blue sky theme is kinda funky looking. Michigan will be debuting two new ugly ones January 1. I really want to transfer my current plate to the Excursion (it's a regular issue plate with "EX" in it), and I don't want that new style, but I may be forced to if I can't do it soon enough or if the state won't let me add my mom's name on. I still thought the blue was the best for us, very iconic.


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

Sonic yea u should think about a vanity specialty.
Since Florida offers a ton of different ones (sports, animals, marine....) you name it.
If you're a plate lover like me you can change every year!
Check out the list of updated specialties offered in FL.
I have most of them on my wall already. Crazy I know.

http://www.flhsmv.gov/specialtytags/FloridaSpecialtyLicensePlatesBrochure.pdf

rmass....yea the new ones are too caroon-like!! I like Ohio's Perry's Monument specialty...BUT...they all come flat so I'm not really into flattiez!!
ODPS | BMV | Special License Plates

or maybe you find something you like here:

ODPS | BMV | Special Interest License Plates

Sorry guys got offtopic here a lil, and went all out about plates, it's all sonic's shark plate's fault! 
[h=1][/h]


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

I don't think ours ar flat, my Bicentenial one isnt and the new beautiful ohio ones arent, maybe just the custom ones are. Been to Perry's monument, pretty place, have to get there by boat.


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

rmass09 said:


> I don't think ours ar flat, my Bicentenial one isnt and the new beautiful ohio ones arent, maybe just the custom ones are. Been to Perry's monument, pretty place, have to get there by boat.


Yea only specialty ones for Ohio are flat!
Word has it that these "embossed" plates will soon all be gone.The process of manufacturing licence plates is changing. Many states have already switched to the 3M computer designed and made "flat" plates, and many more states over the coming years will also be switching.
The old process, where someone has to switch the number and letter dies for each plate before being pressed, and then send the plate through a hot foil machine for the colouring of the letters, is time consuming and cost effective, OK for prisons, not OK if you are paying for them to be made.
Most states who issue personal (vanity) plates use these flat plates, and to my knowledge, these following states issue flat plates as standard issue: 
Arizona/Delaware/D.C./Idaho/Indiana/Iowa/Minnesota/Mississippi/Missouri/Montana/Nebraska/Nevada/Oklahoma/Sth Carolina
Sth Dakota/Tennessee/Texas/Wyoming.

I'm a license plate encyclopedia!!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

NuJerz2001 said:


> I'm a license plate encyclopedia!!


What did Michigan do with their trailer plates in October, 2003?


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> What did Michigan do with their trailer plates in October, 2003?


Hey! Whatta u mean? Regarding fees or looks?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

NuJerz2001 said:


> Hey! Whatta u mean? Regarding fees or looks?


Both!

I still hold this change against the state. In a way it's nice, but it can be a real PIA.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

What kind of plates are offered in Illinois?


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

Illinois has the regular base ones with Abe Lincoln in the middle, as well as a variety of other specialty ones. From sports (Cubs, Bulls, Sox and Bears) to animals, as well as two neat versions of the 9/11 tribute. I have both in my collection, I can post picx later.

ps the "route 66" plate is a nice one check it out!


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

Finally got around to installing my BMW style tail lights yesterday afternoon! Install took approximately 4 hours and I made them completely plug and play. I did spend extra and purchased factory harnesses I could cut up and join with the tail lights wiring. I used positaps here as well since I had such success in using them on my overhead console install. 

I purchased the Win Power models from a rep through ebay. I chose Win Power based off it being a larger and more well known Chinese light supplier. I didn't go through TaoBao only because I wanted to make sure these came over in perfect condition. Total I paid was $398.00 taillights (free shipping) + 65.00 for two tail light harnesses + 20.00 positaps = Approx near $500.00.

Overall I am VERY happy with the install and my fear of the strips not being bright enough was more then put to rest. The light put off can easily be seen during the day. Very Very Happy!

View attachment 9703












View attachment 9706






View attachment 9708


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

Wow those look great. It would be friggin amazing if you made a wiring diagram to make them plug and play!


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

Just installed the Trifecta Tune and loving it!

Also......I'll work on a wiring diagram and post it on the taillight forum


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

Finally got my Aussie Chevrolet badge in, covered in in same vinyl as front bowtie. Just thought this badge matched the rear of the car a little better then the larger factory one. Its a solid piece so it covers the penny bank hole left by the old badge.

View attachment 9832














the badge I purchased can be found at the link:

Chev Bowtie VT VX Vu SS Ute Export Badge Chromegold New | eBay


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

I got tired of people wondering what it was.... as well as other cruzes not even realizing what my car was from behind, not to mention I wanted to add some form of badging since I felt the rear looked a little plain, so I re-added the original Cruze and LTZ emblems. I was contemplating the RS instead of the LTZ, but ultimately LTZ cruzes are rarer then RS cruzes, I wasn't going for the racer look, and I still have my RS emblems on the sides, another would be overkill IMO. 

What do you guys think? Look semi factory? I didn't wash my car so pardon the mess, I just cleaned the areas I badged.....

View attachment 10576


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Keep it debadged...i get the same looks on what it is (have the same tails)...had people stop me at gas stations asking questions...


----------



## CruzeFTW (Feb 2, 2013)

looking good and agree keep it debadged....but up to you


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Sonic said:


> I got tired of people wondering what it was.... as well as other cruzes not even realizing what my car was from behind, not to mention I wanted to add some form of badging since I felt the rear looked a little plain, so I re-added the original Cruze and LTZ emblems. I was contemplating the RS instead of the LTZ, but ultimately LTZ cruzes are rarer then RS cruzes, I wasn't going for the racer look, and I still have my RS emblems on the sides, another would be overkill IMO.
> 
> What do you guys think? Look semi factory? I didn't wash my car so pardon the mess, I just cleaned the areas I badged.....
> 
> ...


I like that, taillights aside (which look great btw!), it completely changes the rear look of the car!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Car's looking great Sonic. I like that Aussie badge too. Funny enough the first thing I thought of were the rings from the game sonic. Although I think they were gold, I forget.

Interested in that light diagram as well.


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

Finally installed headlights... the Yellow fogs are bright for normal halogens - seem brighter then they were on my EVO (same brand of bulb)


----------



## Lightz39 (May 14, 2012)

Looks good. Not a fan of the circle back bowtie thing though.


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

Those headlights are mad sexy... and love where you put the badges ... completely new look going on back there love it.


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

Looks amazing Sonic!!!! ))


----------



## Dingle049 (Feb 28, 2013)

I love the look of the rear with the new tails and no badges.


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

I've been meaning to post this for a while now, around end of November I was in a minor fender bender that ruined the driver front of my car. My insurance paid to get it all fixed, and with it I was able purchase replacement headlights. Prior to the accident I had the original Audi Style headlights as seen below:



















Well the new Headlights are ver 2.0 and the DRL's are a lot brighter:

































I took these pictures about a month back, I have since purchased a new Vinyl overlay for the gold emblem in the front like the first picture.

If your wondering............yes I had to completely rewire - but I used all the connectors from the damaged aftermarket set so they are still plug and play to my car harness (Thanks to my dealership that did the bodywork for saving my salvaged broken headlights)

What do you all think?


----------



## Al3e925 (Jul 27, 2016)

They look pretty nice! You said you had to rewire...what was all needed for that? Not plug and play??! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Al3e925 said:


> They look pretty nice! You said you had to rewire...what was all needed for that? Not plug and play??!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



Sonic hasn't been online since 2015. You might be waiting awhile for an answer.


----------

